# Stolen iPhone without recent backup



## GiacomoKitchen (May 9, 2020)

Hi Guys, 
My iPhone was stolen a while back and on it I particularly had some precious photos and videos to me. On the iCloud website I can see this phone and it is currently 'offline'. It did have an old iCloud backup but this was useless as the photos/videos I want were taken after this. (Also, just for an extra bit of info, I sent these photos/videos on WhatsApp too, however my chats were not backed up  ) So basically I was wondering if you guys new of any possible way of recovering these photos/videos? I know its a longshot but I was hoping maybe you would have a possible idea? Please ask any questions if you need further info  Thank you guys in advance, I hope you can help.
Giacomo


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Photos are uploaded from iPhone to iCloud if the proper sync setting is used. Photos are not saved as part of a Backup. Look in Photos on iCloud to see if you maybe had syncing on.


----------



## GiacomoKitchen (May 9, 2020)

TerryNet said:


> Photos are uploaded from iPhone to iCloud if the proper sync setting is used. Photos are not saved as part of a Backup. Look in Photos on iCloud to see if you maybe had syncing on.


Hiya, It seems some photos up to a certain date have been uploaded.. anything after February of 2019 does not appear  A longshot -> could this be due to me changing my iCloud account? Or if not, perhaps my storage ran out. So is there no other way I could possibly access them? The WhatsApp route?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I know nothing about WhatsApp and have no other ideas.


----------



## GiacomoKitchen (May 9, 2020)

TerryNet said:


> I know nothing about WhatsApp and have no other ideas.


Any idea who would ?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe somebody else who reads this thread.


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

WhatsApp has an option to backup to Google Drive, but if you didn't do that before the phone was stolen, then there's no way to get the data back.


----------

